# Mittsommernachts - Nightride für biker von Freiburg, Baden und dem ganzen Forum !!!!!



## Riderman (13. April 2005)

Auf einer unserer zahllosen N8Rides diesen Winters und Frühjahrs kam uns der ultimative Gedanke.   

Ein Mittsommernachts - Nightride ab Freiburg für 12 Stunden. Von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang.......   

von Freiburg in den schwarzwald, kandel, Feldberg, Schauinsland, blauen...wohin auch immer.....bei lockerem Tempo   

Terminvorschlag ist das Wochenende nach Kiza also am Samstag , den 25. Juni  von 6 bis 6.......


Wer mitmachen will soll hier die Handheben. Routen und deren Guides sind herzlich willkommen

Das Feintuning muss selbstverständlich noch stattfinden.


----------



## mugg (13. April 2005)

oder auch einfach mal handheb!!

wenn uns nichts dazwischen kommen sollte bin ich dabei.   

binmal gespannt ob sichnoch ein paar verrückte melden  

mugg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (13. April 2005)

Ich empfinde nachts biken im Wald in Bezug auf die Tiere, die dort leben, als eine fragwürdige Angelegenheit. Ich nutze den Wald als Gebiet, in dem ich mich erholen kann und versuche ihn nicht zu schädigen. Deshalb vermeide ich z.B. auch harte Bremsungen.  

Ich kann es nachvollziehen, wenn man im Winter bei Dunkelheit biken will, weil am Tag die Arbeit es nicht zuläßt. Aber im Sommer ist das doch nicht notwendig. Da fahre ich, wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Waldgeist (13. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfinde nachts biken im Wald in Bezug auf die Tiere, die dort leben, als eine fragwürdige Angelegenheit. Ich nutze den Wald als Gebiet, in dem ich mich erholen kann und versuche ihn nicht zu schädigen. Deshalb vermeide ich z.B. auch harte Bremsungen.  :



Dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen! 
Waldgeist


----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. April 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen!
> Waldgeist



wie süß!   


ich bin auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. April 2005)

von samstag 18:00 bis sonntag 6:00,

oder von freitag bis samstag?


----------



## grobis (13. April 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> von samstag 18:00 bis sonntag 6:00,
> 
> oder von freitag bis samstag?




nein natürlich von samstag auf sonntag.....

......*und selbstverständlich bin ich dabei.*

ps: ich finde n8biken einfach nur geil.   

grüsse grobis


----------



## Riderman (14. April 2005)

@ Waldgeist / skuehnen

Freunde des Bergrades lasst euch in diese neuartige Spielart des Radfahrnes einführen. Auch Ihr werdet dann von Glücksmomenten erzählen können in denen ihr bei kompletter Dunkelheit 2 unbeleuchteten Pferden incl. ReiterINNEN begegnet. Oder die Funktionsbekleidung mal so richtig zum anschlag bringt bei - 8 ° Celsius. Nicht zu unterschätzen sind auch Augenblicke, in denen sich der Trail vom Rad verabschiedet.

ALSO - HEBT ENDLICH DIE HAND   


bis ende Mai sind hier Tourenvorschläge willkommen, eine blogg seite wird eingerichtet werden, mit News, Tourdaten ...............


ACHTUNG - DAS WIRD NICHTS FüR WEICHEIER  DIE NACHTS BREMSEN WOLLEN


----------



## lelebebbel (14. April 2005)

also ich bin eigentlich auch dagegen, im sommer unnötig nachts im wald rumzutoben. man sollte beim fahren immer an den ohnehin ziemlich ramponierten ruf der mountainbiker denken (blockierbremsungen sind absolut tabu! ich hab in der pfalz sogar schonmal mit einer wandererin diskutieren müssen, als ich an einer kreuzung stand während ein ANDERER an mir vorbeifuhr und dabei idiotischerweise direkt vor ihr eine bremsspur über den weg zog - danke, du held!)

andererseits machen wir das ja nun wirklich nicht täglich, und einen nightride pro sommer  werden die rehe schon überstehen. da finden noch ganz andere veranstaltungen im wald statt, bei denen keiner an die fauna denkt.
ausserdem muss ja irgendwer die viecher auf trab halten, wo es doch hier keine ordentlichen wolfsrudel mehr gibt!

ich melde auch mal interesse an. ob ich dann zeit habe ist noch nicht ganz sicher.

frage: man wird ca. 8 stunden lang licht benötigen.... wie lang halten eure akkus? also meiner etwa 2,5-3h...


----------



## mugg (14. April 2005)

jepp, einmal im sommer sollte das machbar sein. soll ja nicht jeden samstag sein. für uns ne einmalige sache im sommer.

also ich habe einen akku der 4 stunden halten sollte und noch zwei die so 2 1/2 bis 3 stunden. einen davon brauche ich dann noch, einen wird riderman haben wollen. damit kämen wir durch. länger ist es ja nicht dunkel. werden sich schon noch welche auftreiben lassen oder??

man muss halt gut haushalten mit demlicht  

mugg


----------



## Riderman (14. April 2005)

zum thema Licht goto http://www.sonnenuntergang.de  speziell für unsere Kollegen aus KA

bei einigermassen Wetter  sollten wir noch bis 22.30 h was sehen  und wieder ab 4.30 H, also nur in der zeit dazwischen unsere funzeln brauchen....also ne 5 Watt Lampe oder mehr

gegen 23 Uhr werden wir sowieso  unseren "Pasta Stopp" einlegen d.h. nicht vor 24 h wieder auf dem Bike sitzen


Ausserdem reicht es wenn der Guide bescheid weiss wo es lang geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (14. April 2005)

Vielleicht hab ich bis dahin auch einen Dimmer für mein Flutlicht, dann könnte das mit dem Akku schon hinhauen. Bin ja mal gespannt!


----------



## thefreeskier (14. April 2005)

bin am start logo.... coole idee
hätte jemand interesse in Freiburg mal ein 24h Rennen zu organisieren? Fänd ich ne spitzen Idee. Hab da nur null Erfahrung bei sowas.

Wenn das jemand ließt ich wär mit von der Partie.
Ach ja und checked mal www.transalp-2005.de
das ist keine Werbung lach, wie von manchen Forumsspießern bemerkt. Das ist höchstens unnötige Selbstbeweihräucherung oder einfach nur Fun to click at!

CU


----------



## Riderman (15. April 2005)

So als Anreiz für all die viiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeleeeeeeeeeeen Mitfahrer......für alle die das Ziel erreichen gibt es ein Weizen oder auch Weissbier zum Frühstück....  

wenn ich 's richitg verstanden hab will mugg das sponsoring übernehmen   


Start / Ziel: Opfinger Baggersee - für die Ortsunkundigen - das beinhaltet  eine hochwertige Reinigungsmöglichkeit für FahrerIn und Maschine 


übrigens das ist alles umsonst.......also bestens geeignet für schwaben, leuz die mit ihrem Geld was bessres anfangen und andere Geizkragen


----------



## mugg (15. April 2005)

sponsoring........STOPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wir werden mal sehen wie sich das ausweitet!!!

aber nu trotzdem nicht so schüchtern.....meldet euch!!!

mugg


----------



## Deleted 36013 (19. April 2005)

wieso starten wir nicht - wie jeden mittwoch - am schwabentor? ist für die meisten am zentralsten.
da werden wir wohl den meisten anhänger finden.

frühstück gehört doch wohl auf jeden fall noch dazu, oder? wir müssten halt schauen, wo man so früh am morgen (7.00 / 8.00h) schon frühstücken kann.


----------



## grobis (19. April 2005)

am schwabentor finde ich unglücklich.
was machen wir mit den mitfahren/innen von auswärts? wo parken die denn?
am opfinger baggersee ist doch klasse, alle können dort parken in ruhe sich vorbereiten und am ende der tour in den see springen....   

evtl. könnte man ja am baggersee noch ein weisswurstessen morgens organisieren....

grüsse grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Fix (19. April 2005)

Hi,

Ich wollte ja schon lange mal mit euch am Mittwoch die Berge bei Nacht erkunden, hatte bisher nur noch gar keine Beleuchtung. Da die Einzelteile aber schon da und das ganze nur noch ein frage des Zusammenbaus von Akku mit Lampe ist, wär ich auch auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie.  

Bid denn, C-Fix


----------



## Riderman (20. April 2005)

jau wir sind ja immernoch offen für alles.....für alle schwaben unter uns und die die sich am Schwabentor treffen wollen......wir holen euch da natürlich ab und bringen euch auch wieder hin


----------



## Riderman (25. April 2005)

@ lelebebbel......stimmt nachts sollte man den Wald schlafen lassen, gell mugg


----------



## Deleted 36013 (1. Mai 2005)

Riderman, willst du die Tour vielleicht schonmal hier als Termin eintragen? Dann können sich alle, die mitfahren wollen, schonmal eintragen.

So bekommt man schonmal einen Überblick, wer alles mitfährt, und was wir der freundlichen Dame von der Frühstücks-Hütte erzählen können.


----------



## grobis (1. Mai 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> Riderman, willst du die Tour vielleicht schonmal hier als Termin eintragen? Dann können sich alle, die mitfahren wollen, schonmal eintragen.
> 
> So bekommt man schonmal einen Überblick, wer alles mitfährt, und was wir der freundlichen Dame von der Frühstücks-Hütte erzählen können.



ich baue gerade eine eigene internetseite. dort können sich die mitfahrer gerne eintragen. 
dauert halt noch ein oder zwei tage. den testlink sende ich dir per pm.

grüsse grobis


----------



## Deleted 36013 (2. Mai 2005)

trotzdem schadet es nicht, parallel mal die tour einzutragen.
lockt vielleicht auch neue fahrer, die sich nicht in den lokal-foren rumtreiben.

man kann ja auf deine hp verweisen.


----------



## grobis (2. Mai 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem schadet es nicht, parallel mal die tour einzutragen.
> lockt vielleicht auch neue fahrer, die sich nicht in den lokal-foren rumtreiben.
> 
> man kann ja auf deine hp verweisen.




stimmt.     

grüss grobis


----------



## Deleted 36013 (2. Mai 2005)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt.
> 
> grüss grobis



dann müssen wir uns aber jetzt auch alle artig eintragen


----------



## Riderman (2. Mai 2005)

hier noch mal das wesentliche 

http://www.trailspotting.cjb.net/0beta3 

Die Hütte am Feldberg freut sich auch schon auf uns....


----------



## Riderman (4. Mai 2005)

@ mugg...in Freudiger ERwartung


hoffentlich funz die lampe  und DU hast eine für mcih dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (12. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfinde nachts biken im Wald in Bezug auf die Tiere, die dort leben, als eine fragwürdige Angelegenheit. Ich nutze den Wald als Gebiet, in dem ich mich erholen kann und versuche ihn nicht zu schädigen. Deshalb vermeide ich z.B. auch harte Bremsungen.
> 
> Ich kann es nachvollziehen, wenn man im Winter bei Dunkelheit biken will, weil am Tag die Arbeit es nicht zuläßt. Aber im Sommer ist das doch nicht notwendig. Da fahre ich, wenn die Sonne scheint.




Das machen wir DH'ler auch immer, wir bauen extra an Waldstücken die man besonders schohnen sollte einen Sprung hin. Somit berühren wir nicht mal den Boden. Das nenne ich erst mal Waldschonend   

Gehts noch? Wenn man Nachts in Ruhe durch den Wald fährt, wir sich bestimmt kein Tier gestört. Seit Jahrtausenden bewegen sich Menschen Nachts im Wald. Oh man. Ja und starke Bremsungen solltest vermeiden. Nicht das die Masse vom Waldboden veränderst und Dr. Wildschwein dies dann nachprüft und dich verklagt! Ja hallo, man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## grobis (12. Mai 2005)

ich habe den eindruck, dass nicht sonderlich viele den nightride mitfahren wollen.      

wo steckt die meute der mitfahrlustigen???

ok, dann stören wir wenigstens das WILD nicht im wald...


----------



## Riderman (13. Mai 2005)

erfahrung der letzten niterides....1 Feldhase, 2 Wildschweine, 1 Marder.....und das ist mein Ernst....  
ok hatte auch ein licht dabei....

vielleicht sollte ich's mal ohne licht versuchen und dann auf den breiten wegen fahren.....dann gibt s nich so viel viecher


@ grobis - tourenvorschläge sind IMMER WILLKOMMEN  auch TOURENGUIDES...dass solll keine ALL INCLUSIVE veranstaltung oder BABYSITTING werden - gelle    

Weissbier bin ich noch am hirnen...ERdinger, Weihenstephaner.....auf jeden Fall kein Rothaus, oder Ganter Weissbier


----------



## grobis (13. Mai 2005)

ich stehe aber auf babysitting, verfahre ich mich doch grundsätzlich....  
... und tourenguides, äh ich hätte da einen vorschlag, grins...     

und zu guter letzt weißbier hirn ich mir nur erdinger.

grüsse grobis


----------



## grobis (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

durch einen Terminkonflikt verschieben wir den Start auf Samstag, den *11. Juni*.
Zur Zeit organisieren wir eine Hütte um den Feldberg herum, welche uns morgens um 4 Uhr ein Frühstück anbietet. Die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht.
Über viele Mitfahrer würden uns freuen.
Mehr Infos könnt ihr hier lesen:
Mittsommernachts-Nightride


----------



## Riderman (23. Mai 2005)

Momentaner Favorit ist die St. Wilhelmer Hütte die uns ab 8 PErsonen  ein richtig "fettes" Bauernfrühstück präsentiert......


----------



## C-Fix (31. Mai 2005)

Oooooch Schade,
Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon auf die Mittsommernachtsfahrt gefreut, am 11. bin ich nur leider auf dem Southside-Festival.....
Dann werde ich eben am naechsten Mittwoch wieder am Schwabentor zu euch stossen. Muss nur noch mein Laempchen und so ziemlich mein ganzes Rad bis dahin reparieren, wenn ich das mal schaff... 

Ansonsten bis uebernaechsten Mittwoch  )


----------



## Deleted 36013 (31. Mai 2005)

mir bricht's das herz, aber ich werd wohl wegen der terminverschiebung auch nicht mitfahren...


----------



## crashtestdummy (21. Juni 2005)

Bin eben per Zufall drauf gestoßen!

Find ich gut! Hab zwar noch keine Lampe, aber vielleicht noch ein paar Leute die mitfahren würden.

Ich kenne mich um FR gut aus und habe auch Guide und Mechaniker Erfahrungen, so dass alles kein Problem sein sollte.

Ich guck Morgen noch mal rein und prüfe wer alles mitwill!

Gruß, Stephan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (22. Juni 2005)

bin ich jetzt total bescheuertß

Der 11. Juni ist doch schon lange rum.


----------



## Riderman (22. Juni 2005)

crashtestdummy schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eben per Zufall drauf gestoßen!
> 
> Find ich gut! Hab zwar noch keine Lampe, aber vielleicht noch ein paar Leute die mitfahren würden.
> 
> ...




In der Tat das Ding is durch...  

@ Stephan....wann wie wo fahrt ihr denn so. Würd mich gerne anklinken...so als alter "ULTRA" Sack.....


----------

